# A theory on why this site is such a target



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 2, 2022)

After the recent cloudfare drama and this site being attacked... again. I have to say this. many people would agree KF calls back to the 'old internet'. There is a dry sense of humor and and no praise for fools (the cows). The new internet is the reverse, humor is curated not to be offensive and there is praise and rewards for being fat, autistic or a tranny under this new blanket of diversity and body positivity.  

People like Keffal's and his kin are technically used to doing whatever they want on the internet and being held to no standard just as the deathfats. Because there is no standards for people like that anymore. The moment a site starts telling them like it is and poking them with the rod of reality they go crazy and try to take the site. It's no secret that the news media conveniently left out just about everything about Keffal's other than they were trans. No mention of the perverted stuff or the porn background, pedo inclinations etc. Just a poor innocent trans person being attacked by a hate site. 

This site is hated because it encourages personal accountability which has been removed from the internet.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Sep 2, 2022)

> This site is hated because it encourages personal accountability which has been removed from the internet.


With the weaponization of perceived purity through clout, any faults one may have can severely diminish one's clout. And when you are terminally online(Kerfeffels) you value only clout - the carrot on a stick one can only dream of dilating with.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Sep 2, 2022)

I think what really makes this site the target of such great ire it is is because of how we emphasize evidence and hard facts. If this site relied on gossip rumors, and hearsay about cows,  people would be able to just handwave it away as a bunch of made-up nonsense that has no evidence to back it up. Screenshots and archived links of cow-ish behavior cannot be handwaved away. The stone cold proof we collect really galls people because they hate having their own behavior expose them for jackasses, so they go to extreme lengths to destroy this site and the evidence it has on them. They do that instead of not engaging in the behavior that made them a cow in the first place because self-improvement is hard and scary.


----------



## The Magnificence (Sep 2, 2022)

Most people don't really want fully free speech regardless of what they say, because they might hear something they don't like, or that offends them. The Farms does not offer that insulation from words that hurt.

Similarly, most people don't want to deal with the truth that no one side of any story is 100% in the right, because then they have to actively engage with reality. They prefer to hear simple black and white stories with plainly evident good and bad guys. The Farms speaks to truth, or at least make an effort to do so, and the truth tends to be many shades of grey. 

In short, nigger tranny troon pedo faggot. That is all.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 2, 2022)

It's not very complicated, they want to fuck kids


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 2, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> I think what really makes this site the target of such great ire it is is because of how we emphasize evidence and hard facts. If this site relied on gossip rumors, and hearsay about cows,  people would be able to just handwave it away as a bunch of made-up nonsense that has no evidence to back it up. Screenshots and archived links of cow-ish behavior cannot be handwaved away. The stone cold proof we collect really galls people because they hate having their own behavior expose them for jackasses, so they go to extreme lengths to destroy this site and the evidence it has on them. They do that instead of not engaging in the behavior that made them a cow in the first place because self-improvement is hard and scary.


Null himself has said the exact same thing.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 2, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> I think what really makes this site the target of such great ire it is is because of how we emphasize evidence and hard facts. If this site relied on gossip rumors, and hearsay about cows,  people would be able to just handwave it away as a bunch of made-up nonsense that has no evidence to back it up. Screenshots and archived links of cow-ish behavior cannot be handwaved away. The stone cold proof we collect really galls people because they hate having their own behavior expose them for jackasses, so they go to extreme lengths to destroy this site and the evidence it has on them. They do that instead of not engaging in the behavior that made them a cow in the first place because self-improvement is hard and scary.



To a cow with bad behavior (and every cow on this site has a behavioral problem) getting a thread here is like getting a criminal record. There is an active online file of what they've done in public view.

Lucas (Keffals) ran for a small, low profile political party in Ontario years ago don't forget. The 'communist party' -while not taken seriously, people still vote for it in small numbers and still elect a party leader. The image that Lucas constructed in his hometown was far from accurate but still managed to portray himself as a ''good natured'' political activist who was transgender. Fighting discrimination, equality blah blah blah








The Real Lucas . His disgusting behavior and all the 'secrets' are exposed on this site. From the pedo tendencies to the fart dominatrix porn.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Sep 2, 2022)

Yeah it boils down to the internet being such a sanitized place these days, reddit seriously makes me feel sick to my stomach sometimes without how ingenuine and sickly positive it feels. "Oh  thanks for the answer frendo!" "No problem friend you have a wonderful day" "Thanks you too pal!". In this day and age nobody fucking cares about strangers on the internet, they don't even care about people in their real lives, they only do it to fit in with some overly positive culture that is prevalent on the site. Whereas here, we just say whatever we want to. We say mean things, we say horrible things, and we say them for no other reason then that it's funny, and it's only funny because nobody is allowed to say things like that anymore. The site is an outlier, an anomaly, and despite their constant preaching of tolerance and diversity, as soon as something appears that doesn't fit in, they want it purged immediately.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Sep 2, 2022)

You are a lolcow. There is a website out there that just consists of an exposé as detailed as the Keffals OP. If it ranks highly in search engines or gets passed around, that might be enough for you to go on a crusade against the website.

The Farms has thousands of lolcows concentrated into one site. This gets more eyes on cows. You can laugh at/discover Ethan Ralph, Keffals, Assigned Male, Chris-Chan, DSP, etc. all in the same session. A thread gets featured and lots of people pay attention to it.

I think Josh himself archived misogynistic Keffals videos minutes before he deleted them. The collaborative nature of KF makes it easier to capture and organize everything the cows want deleted.

So it's no surprise that random cows are sliding into Keffals' DMs. The site's activities inevitably piss off a legion of people from across "the spectrum". If Keffals has his way and knocks out KF and related gossip sites, it will mean less negative attention, more fragmentated info that is easier to sweep away, and less robust archiving.

A decade ago you could just say "the Internet never forgets". But it's becoming more centralized and more hostile to independent sites. The weight of governments and tech giants could crush dissent.


----------



## Otterly (Sep 2, 2022)

It’s very simple. We laugh at them. Fundamentalists of all types cannot allow laughter becasue it is more of a threat than any kind of real violence.
   Go and read ‘the name of the rose’ by umberto eco.


----------



## Stan (Sep 2, 2022)

> This site is hated because it encourages group stalking and harassment of minor internet celebrities we don’t even know


FTFY


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Sep 2, 2022)

Because all tards hate to be laughed at.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 2, 2022)

Otterly said:


> It’s very simple. We laugh at them. Fundamentalists of all types cannot allow laughter becasue it is more of a threat than any kind of real violence.
> Go and read ‘the name of the rose’ by umberto eco.


It’s this. They can be laughed at and there’s no “safety team” that will promptly delete the offending posts and ban wrongthinkers. So they will keep screeching until they find someone who can take it down. It’s ultimately about control for these people and they force themselves into all kinds of shit that’s otherwise irrelevant to them. If they can’t control it directly or indirectly, they consider it a threat.


----------



## timewave0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Another part of it is that these ingrates aren’t used to the version of the internet where you can say whatever the fuck you want and have fun without restriction. They have only participated in virtual hugboxes and/or sites with insanely overbearing content moderation policies, so their brains short circuit when they encounter places like this. The post Web 2.0 generation of internet users have been a disaster for the human race.


----------



## OutInTheRain (Sep 2, 2022)

They can't control the Farms, that's why it must go. As well, it documents the various breeds of internet retards every misstep, every foible. For the purpose of laughing at them, for showing the world what they are. For many, having an itemized list of all your sins laid bare, means they cannot use time between each instance to rationalize their actions. It's all there, a list of each time you ever fucked up, and a group of autists laughing and ripping on you.


----------



## Vect (Sep 3, 2022)

> KF calls back to the 'old internet'.



Which is probably why it's easy to slander.

Looking at the comments from normies when it was down, most people who have heard of the site before were not upset about the transphobia (not helped by Keffals being a boring arsehole) but it was primarily because they seemed to believe that doxxing was a taboo invasion of personal privacy, or that doxxing and swatting are interchangeable, and I suspect that is because most of them remember the days when 8chan was the Internet boogyman that proudly boasted a really nasty reputation, where swatting, posting child porn and lethal pranks was an idle pastime, and users would dox each other and start bullshit troll campaigns, and now the infamous birthplace of 'Q'. Whenever people talk about the Farms, it's like they're talking about 8chan, a group of degenerate psychopaths who screw with people for fun - I suspect even Keffals thinks they hold the moral high ground because they're comparing themselves to 8chan. Even the way the press talks about the Farms, taking every goading, hyperbolic threat of violence with absolute seriousness reeks of early 2000s energy.

And so, because nobody is willing to come here and nobody cares about justice for a bunch of twisted alt-right Internet trolls who may as well be pedophiles, murderers and incels, people probably assume we're the instigators, and because as @FascistFrederick said, everyone is so used to armies of jannies sanitising everything that a place where you can spam 'nigger', 'faggot' and 'troon' without censure is so provocative it _must_ have an agenda. Why would anybody attack transpeople and people of colour unless they were a right-wing insurrectionist? The _only_ reason this site exists, is not to chat with like minded people, not just to express one's opinion free from censorship, not as an archive and peanut gallery for crazy people, that's naive! But it _must _be to reignite the culture war. Ergo the Farms is a threat to liberal democracy.


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 3, 2022)

Because unlike Twitter, when it comes to exposing people we keep miles long receipts that mainly focus on the atrocious behaviours that the subjects themselves engage in. 

We don’t rely on second hand accounts because if MeToo taught us anything, it’s that there’s no shortage of BPD SSRI addicted whores who will defame anyone has a sex pest just for laughing at them. 

In fact, we’re more likely to focus on those BPD attention whores willing to label people sex pests and hold them accountable for trying to file up online mobs to engage in life ruination. 

Which is why the average Twitter user and Journalist fucking despises us: we expose that very behaviour to any Normie. They’re mad that they can’t just cancel someone over false allegations/comments taken out of context anymore without getting mentioned here on the Farms.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 5, 2022)

Cause KF catalogues people's doxx? And even if it's strongly discouraged to interact with lolcows in any way, and assuming that no user would ever do anything like that, doesn't mean that some third party wouldn't use this information for some nefarious purposes. Like stalking and beating the shit out of a cow. Or throwing a brick into his window.


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Sep 8, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Cause KF catalogues people's doxx? And even if it's strongly discouraged to interact with lolcows in any way, and assuming that no user would ever do anything like that, doesn't mean that some third party wouldn't use this information for some nefarious purposes.


Consider Also: Its not -THAT- hard to dig up people's personal information online, and people have been swatted for the crime of beating shitheads on xbox. No one has to be a member here to do it, and if someone has a thread here, theres a pretty big chance they've got people who hate them lurking elsewhere. Its not the end-all be all for "being mean online", nor is there any organization or cooperation aside from amassing data and archiving shit-ass behavior. 

I think this is a very opportune Circling of the Wagons for some bad faith actors, trying to protect their bread and butter. I know theres some nasty stuff on KF, but we also have this wonderful catalog of sex pests, abusers, grifters and all in between, and thats a big danger to people who make their living by Problematizing and Deplatforming. And I think quite a few people pushing for the censorship are aware of the social risks of even having nominal dirty laundry hanging out online, should the insulation of their fans give way.

I think its important that people who are able to form these communities around themselves be well monitored and documented, though. Its not an uncommon occurrence for Online Famous people to be ousted as sex pests, abusers or shifty, little grifters. Its not uncommon for serial scammers to re-invent themselves and set up their Fibromyalgia/EDS/ADHD/Autism Go Fund Me and collect pitybux they don't need.  These people shouldn't exist online without oversight when other people's money and trust are tied up in the experience, and unfortunately only shitty gossip sites seem to be doing the work there.


----------



## byuu (Sep 8, 2022)

It's the same old problem: Normies don't care and don't understand it.
They see it called being horrible and accept it without a second thought.

Also see rock music, D&D, black metal, video games, and anything on the Internet that isn't Facebook.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 8, 2022)

This site has been covered this month by more than a dozen outlets.  Including TIME magazine and the Associated Press.






I think this is more than simple troon protection.  The ADL and former FBI assistant Director came out.


As some have suggested I think this a larger push for total internet control.  After all, you can dox and harass as much as you want.  Just as long as its the right people.


And if its really about harassment.  Why would you deleted records of the things people said themselves?


----------



## BiggerChungus (Sep 8, 2022)

A mix of personal accountability and a platform where people can speak their minds and posit opinions regardless of what the current regime dubs "acceptable."


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Sep 8, 2022)

It's not social media run by the cathedral. It must be silenced.


----------



## The Internet Dick (Sep 8, 2022)

> This site is hated because it encourages personal accountability which has been removed from the internet.



No, this site is hated because very powerful and connected people want it to be hated and--more importantly--discredited. Take Liz Fong-Jones, for example, the troon masterminding the Keffals campaign. That  lantern-jawed Asiatic troon is exposed on this site as a fool for having been duped into bankrolling the Trans Lifeline scam to the tune of $50K a few years ago. Fong-Jones was raised in a traditional (and very wealthy) Chinese-American household. To lose face in Chinese culture--to be made to look like a fool--is a fate almost worse than death. By showing him up as a gullible mark for a couple of even more moronic fellow troons, Fong-Jones lost face. Imagine the hatred radiating from that deranged little eunuch. Now imagine dozens--maybe hundreds--of others featured on this site, some of whom are prominent, influential celebrities whose fucked-up and sometimes criminal behavior is on full display here, all of it true and most of it archived.

There are other cultural and political reasons why the heavy hitters in boardrooms and government offices want the Farms shut down: the takeover of media and messaging by those corporate interests and governments, the clampdown on wrongthink throughout what used to be called the Free World, and so on. Liz Fong-Jones is representative of those interests. He would kill us if he could. If we had one neck, he would strangle it.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 10, 2022)

9Style said:


> This site has been covered this month by more than a dozen outlets.  Including TIME magazine and the Associated Press.
> 
> View attachment 3686817
> 
> ...


Post all your finds in the thread I made in Happenings! :


			http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd.onion/threads/documenting-all-instances-of-the-kiwifarms-cancellation-campaign-in-media.129280


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 10, 2022)

Pretty much, like other posters on this thread, dirty laundry from other people throwing stones in other glass houses is one of the reasons why a site is being looked at as Public Enemy #1



If you can’t beat them, join control and ban anyone that goes against them or the ever changing narrative.


----------



## 9Style (Sep 12, 2022)

Hotwheels, Liz,  and others are attempting to figure out a way to get Nulls crypto wallets and monetization shut down









Interestingly, Hotwheels and Liz mention Molly, the Antifa Wikipedia admin that wrote the Kiwifarms Article.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 13, 2022)

I think the misconception regarding the suicides linked to this forum makes this site such a pretty unfortunate target. That and this forum hosts *easily-available* personal information that you don't need to hack in order to obtain.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 13, 2022)

The Internet Dick said:


> Fong-Jones was raised in a traditional (and very wealthy) Chinese-American household. To lose face in Chinese culture--to be made to look like a fool--is a fate almost worse than death. By showing him up as a gullible mark for a couple of even more moronic fellow troons, Fong-Jones lost face.


Yeah I'm gonna go ahead and disagree here. If Liz cared about "losing face" she wouldn't have castrated herself and married an autistic snake man.


----------



## spinch (Sep 13, 2022)

hi frens i finally buckled and learned how to access tor. 'dark web' was a bit too scary for me but .top was too touch and go.

Anyway, i think the issue lies in the fact that for many growing up using the internet pre-social media the internet's various insular communities became safe spaces. Safe spaces from familial abuse, safe spaces to explore hobbies, a general escape from life. My few really excellent memories of childhood are of playing Neopets, Runescape, VMK and other similar games with my siblings. Real life was hell but when I got to grind away at cooking at the members-only cooking guild in my rune armor and chef's hat I could smile for a while. I learned how to take care of my pets and HTML and how to sew from internet forums not dissimilar from this one instead of from mindless WikiHow tutorials and the sheer feeling of community on those forums is like nothing we have today except for maybe KF itself.

This morphed into the internet becoming the only place people felt safe over time, hence the chronically online hell we live in now. People feel too safe. I am firmly in the camp that children are not bullied enough these days, and I think that's because of the cushion that Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, ETC provide against any type of negativity. Kids, starting at a really young age now thanks to entitled I-Pad moms, can just tune out real life and go to their TikTok feed for instant validation. Everything people take in nowadays is sanitized and curated to their specific political and ideological beliefs.

KiwiFarms is (one of) the last bastion(s) against that. People aren't used to seeing blatant disrespect in the wild. They're not used to intolerance of degeneracy. Everyone on here is different from one another. We range from absolute raving lunatics to completely normal people and we coexist in this space instead of blocking anybody that dares enter our sphere without ensuring complete compatibility. On top of that, this is the only place where people are totally willing to call bullshit when they see it.

I am respectful of trans people when they mind their own business, don't make 'trans' their whole personality, and transition quietly and responsibly. I think I speak for a lot of KF users when I say that. But I know a piece of shit troon like Lucas when I see one and I fucking hate them: claiming divine femininity as a shield from criticism and dominating feminine spaces with Oppression Olympics the likes of which have never been seen before. It's disgusting. This is far from a TrAnS hAtE SiTe- it's just a discussion board about the dregs of society.

Anyway, long story short: Kiwifarms is an easy target because it's not wiped squeaky clean every 20 seconds for the average viewer. It's an easy target because people want to curate their internet presence instead of having their sins laid bare. It's as simple as that.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Sep 14, 2022)

i thought it's just because twitter people can't handle being made fun of


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm not saying this is the only reason. There are different parties with different reasons. But suppose certain rumors appeared that were highly relevant to a US election. Everywhere anybody tried to discuss it, jannies shut it down. But here, there's a thread about it, and the whole internet can come and talk about it here if they want. The FuckBoIs contact Yosh and tell him they know its Russian disinfo, and now they suspect him of colluding with a foreign government to subvert democracy. But unlike the other Jew and the various Jugdeeps, Null has the soul and spine of a normal person from 40 years ago. The 1st amendment still stands, because the useful idiots haven't been agitating as hard as they were supposed to. This is a problem for the masters of the universe, and the most peaceful solution for them is to work towards establishing an emergency power for taking anything they don't like off the internet. Until they can figure out that angle, KF is right here being a potential threat.


----------



## choco roll (Sep 14, 2022)

I think it's because the media needed a new "scary internet website" target because 8chan got blown off clearnet and at this point 4chan has been up for almost 2 decades and hasn't had anything happen to the site despite constant demonizing and coverage in news, media and especially during major crises in recent years. 

Moot himself created the /pol/ board and even though it has been attributed to as being the birthplace of the current far-right extremism culture- I don't remember him ever being mentioned in relation to 4chan negatively. 

He even was able to sell 4chan and secure a job at Google. It's safe to say 4chan is a honeypot at this point and will not go down any time soon so Kiwifarms is the next fall guy. 

Unfortunately, having more concentrated topics and having a tighter community like we do (since we're not a completely anonymous form site) it's just gonna be easier for others to place agendas on us since content here is more coherent and has structure compared to Encyclopediadramatica or Lolcow.farm especially since most people that are talked about on Kiwi are also discussed on those sites, but with those sites having paragraphs filled with more slurs than actual words and femoid vendetta-posting it would seem as though the media wouldn't have much to run with when it comes to them.

Though I really don't think this site would have gotten the coverage it did it they didn't slap on the "terrorist website" aspect to the campaign since a lot of America is still very against the LGBT, especially transgendered people and the whole "the trans are being cyberbullied!!! literally making all of us commit suicide!!!!" story would not have gotten mainstream media attention when so many have tried in the past and couldn't get any traction.

I would hate to see this site have to be censored to continue operating, I know that Null doesn't want that to happen though I wonder if something will have to change to prevent being targeted as badly as we have been.



Even something small like implementing a function similar to how Somethingawful wont let you access most of the site without having an account, not necessarily the paywall aspect but just having a login-to-view the forms feature. 

We just have to make the site slightly more difficult to access outside of true and honest fans really, I think having the Chris-Chan section, Featured Content and the OPs for an individuals thread open to view without an account would be more than enough to gain interest for sign up, community growth and discussion, paired with keeping registration invite only for a while until we feel like the site is secure enough would help deflect others from organizing against us since having small protections like this would be easier to contain and prevent gay ops from pulling one over on the ol' farms and posting site destroying threats and collecting from our site in general for smear campaigns against us. I know this would bring issues in keeping the farms fully archived but it's just general wishful thinking to secure this sites survival. I've been lurking here for years and it's become my morning paper in a way.

I just want a big, beautiful #KiwiWall to keep us safe.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 14, 2022)

BiggerChungus said:


> A mix of personal accountability and a platform where people can speak their minds and posit opinions regardless of what the current regime dubs "acceptable."



The new social media uses a pesky thing called shadow bans for unpopular opinions or just outright account termination. It's just getting worse and worse. No wonder this site is being hounded to death. Free thought conversations are not allowed on the fucking internet anymore.


----------



## FatalTater (Sep 14, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> The new social media uses a pesky thing called shadow bans for unpopular opinions or just outright account termination.


Shadow banning isn't new. Topix used it back in the day. Dishonest way of silencing the masses.

I'm sure it's been said already a million times, but the Farms is being attacked because "They" want to be the only source for information, whether that information is correct or not.  It makes it easier for "them" to control people.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Sep 28, 2022)

I think that users on here tend to exaggerate the role kiwi farms has into something genuinely archival but that’s a bit of a stretch. 

However, I do think it serves a very valuable purpose as essentially paparazzi for internet grifters. The missing thing in every article written about kiwi farms recently is that nearly every single one of its “victims” is not innocently minding their own business in private; they are all trying to make money either solely from attention or by running an overt grift. It’s harder to rebrand yourself as a “political commentator” if there’s a record showing that it’s just the next scam you moved on to after your fart-fetish career failed.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Sep 29, 2022)

It's because Kiwifarms consistently made enemies with evil power seeking people. 

The tranny mafia hate the fact that there is an archive wrongdoings related to themselves and their ideology so it was only a matter of time until the most corrupt machiavellian one among them would create a movement against kiwifarms. Keep this in mind, despite kiwifarms flaws THEIR communities have done the exact same shit but even worse. For example, many people have been doxxed by Twitter and there have likely been many people motivated to commit suicide because of tumblr, all perpetuated by the same progressives who are against us. 

The average kiwifarmer has never doxxed someone and will not encourage suicide. Despite this Keffals and his associates(which by the way are usually socialists) will want to dox us(which puts our families in danger) and report us to our employers which will lead to us losing our jobs and have directly threatened Nulls mother who had nothing to do with this. When our passwords were leaked it was likely the case that the passwords that was used was shared with our bank account information. 

Keffals and the tranny mafia is infinitely worse than kiwifarms. I'm not trying to paint kiwifarms as somehow morally rightous, it's just that we ended up antagonizing a legitimately evil group.


----------



## Wormy (Sep 29, 2022)

Because the site wants to wage war against the world for White Sharia, and the world hit back.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 29, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Go and read ‘the name of the rose’ by umberto eco.


this is a big ask



SouthernBitchBob said:


> It's not social media run by the cathedral. It must be silenced.


I'm Martin Luther shitposting now



Wormy said:


> Because the site wants to wage war against the world for White Sharia, and the world hit back.


I think of all the users we will lose to time, fear, account loss or renames, and here you are... unchanged.


----------



## Male Idiot (Sep 29, 2022)

I think it maybe the Jankes making some calls to their tech buddies.

"Hey Billy, remember the good old tines we bombed that syrian hospital? Some punks talk shit about me, don't host them."

That and trannies and silicon valley are more incestous than Game of Weiners.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Sep 29, 2022)

9Style said:


> This site has been covered this month by more than a dozen outlets.  Including TIME magazine and the Associated Press.
> 
> View attachment 3686817
> 
> ...



These are all very good points. When farms went down I also noticed  suddenly every online news outlet was talking about it. 

But I'm wondering if this is about more than just general internet control.  Did someone get scared of something KF has recently documented?


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Sep 29, 2022)

Now, as many have pointed out, the cathedral (biz + gov +media) doesn't like anything that it does not control. Of course, there's the digital brownshirts. The troons.

As for my take on the SHUT IT DOWN mode they're trying to pull, its true they're trying to silence dissent because they want to make it seem people are backing whatever plan the government has. Not unlike the USSR. (WEF anyone?) But the way I see it, its also to protect the people on top.

As the elites have a nasty penchant of getting into some Salo/120 days of Sodom type shit. And as nothing more is aggravating to them than someone laughing at their stupidity, its obvious they'll try to shoah this site. Pretty sure Klaus doesn't appreciate being known as "eat ze bugs" guy or how his photos of walking on a beach in white lingerie has surfaced. Soros being known as a shitty supervillain. Or Castreau. 

Why do you think they threw everything they got to dismiss Pizzagate as another 'le alt right' conspiracy? Or how Epstein totally did kill himself? The bottom line is, the elites aren't fond of the idea of being relegated into the lolcow box just like Chris. Much like the nobles of old, they only wish of being worshipped and kow-towed to as Gods. The reality is though, they're lolcows. Their ideas are shitty and deserve to be laughed and ridiculed at for being out of their gourd. 

But what makes them scarier than regular lolcows is the fact they have funds and people to make their dreams come true. Imagine if you will if Chris was born in one of these families. He'd definitely throw his money into making Sonichus real and Cwcville a reality. Latter is completely doable. There within lies the horror of the situation.

In a weird way, they fear the farms because it threatens how people view their legitimacy over the populace. (spoilers. its gone down the toilet already)

TL;DR: Elites hate getting laughed at. Its why they're putting their weight in trying to censor the internet.


----------



## LillWeeb (Sep 29, 2022)

I wonder why no one is talking about the farms being back up on clear net, media activist or otherwise? I was of expected more REEEEE hit pieces by now. Is the narrative going to be the farms is dead and dont  question us, and just ignore reality?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Sep 29, 2022)

LillWeeb said:


> I wonder why no one is talking about the farms being back up on clear net, media activist or otherwise? I was of expected more REEEEE hit pieces by now. Is the narrative going to be the farms is dead and dont  question us, and just ignore reality?


The zeitgeist died. As Null said on Telegram, the attacks/angry letters have come to a crawl. I don't think there was ever any specific reason the farms was targeted as was theorized, it just got enough attention circulating that it became the current thing for a couple weeks. If there was still and organized desire to take down the farms from powerful people the .net would've been down again already.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 29, 2022)

I think it's pretty simple. It's Current Year Clown World.

And in Current Year Clown World, "wrongthink" can get one "cancelled".

 The goal seems to be a cybernetic hive of soy groupthink.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 29, 2022)

You mention people directly by name with all the garbage shit they do and they'll have a common cause to get the site down.  The cows have understandable reasons to band toguether to get their threads offline 

But the normies are just stupid and/or lazy,  they never used forums or any internet outside the main social media apps. They don't have a culture to double check bullshit claims or do any research outside the top results from the social media app they are already using. 

For people who work on internet marketing if something is on the second page of google its effectively dead becuase most users won't ever get that far. Thats how easy it is to bury information.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 29, 2022)

LillWeeb said:


> I wonder why no one is talking about the farms being back up on clear net, media activist or otherwise?


It's no longer really a "Current Thing", I guess?

(Current Year has been an endless clown car of one Current Thing after another, at least since the coof.)


----------



## kainvnod (Sep 29, 2022)

The real reason is that since Epstein was suicided, the global elite struggles to source young blood for their demonic sacrifices and goes after everyone who targets their tranny-maintained grooming-pipeline.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 29, 2022)

It's actually quite simple: Josh is a victim of anti-weeb discrimination.


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Oct 1, 2022)

The balm for seething anger and frustration is destroying things, preferably a perceived enemy. The soothing degeneracy is expanding to soothe the pain caused by the expanding degeneracy.


----------



## lostkeys (Oct 4, 2022)

This site reminds me of what it used to be like to have genuine discourse. Mainstream Social media feels like everyone is posting to get the most reacts, but not their true honest insights. Over here I feel like I am actually conversing, and even when someone disagrees with me it doesn’t feel hostile and I genuinely appreciate them taking their time to show me their point of view instead of “concern trolling” crap for likes on Twitter etc. Or sometimes I say a dumb thing, and get a quality colorful response and I just laugh.

Also the archiving of prominent figures in government being shady and whatnot.


----------



## Rio (Oct 4, 2022)

Man, some people in this thread are self righteous. People don't hate Kiwifarms because we're truth tellers or because they wish to oppress us or because we're rebels that defy the global elite's plans for world domination. You're not a hero or a defender of freedom by posting here.

People hate Kiwifarms because we expressly bully cringy spergs on the internet, and people generally don't like bullies. We're not heroes, we're not pursuant of some great cause by posting here, we're just laughing at weirdos online, and that's something people take issue with for completely understandable reasons. It doesn't help that the political wing of the forum is extremely reactionary and espouses political views people tend to really hate.

The reason KF is targeted more than places like doxbin or 4chan is probably because KF is a lot more visible and a lot more tangible. We have an actual user list, names that can be associated with the things that are being done and discussed here, and our threads don't disappear after a couple hours of inactivity. We're both a repository of people's personal information, often times a launch pad for harassment of the people we talk about (much as we deny it and much as KF might try to punish it at times), and a place where people gather to talk shit about weirdos online. People don't like any of those things.


----------



## Forsaken Wanderer (Oct 4, 2022)

The people that want the farms gone the most are the people that want to bury their heinous activities, and keep all conversation in the purview of the silicon valley sites where it can be reported and banned.

There is a lot of people that have heard this site is the worst thing on earth and have decided to go with that opinion without ever having seen the site themselves, I wonder if they would change their mind if they lurked for a day.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 4, 2022)

lostkeys said:


> Social media


I think "social media" paved the way to Clown World. In other words, it wouldn't be Current Year without it.


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 4, 2022)

It's not something you really need to think too deeply about.

We archive the horrible and stupid shit cows do that they themselves put out to the public eye. When their retardation blows up in their face, instead of taking personal accountability and changing themselves for the better, they screech and demand all the "made up" shit they did be erased and forgotten. We do not acquiesce to their demands (except on truly exceptional occasions), and having that mirror ever present and bolted to the wall (metaphorically) drives them absolutely mad.

Couple this with a dying society that awards you for being the biggest "victim" and crybaby faggot you can muster, and technocrats with too much power who are equally degenerate and have endless skeletons in their closet to hide, and it starts to become pretty evident why we're such a hot target for the current zeitgeist. Cows and TPTB want a society where anyone they dislike or disagree with can be gulag'd at a moments notice, and this site stands in staunch and direct opposition of that mentality just on its mere existence alone.


----------

